
Zuckerberg on Fake News - McKittrick
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10103269806149061
======
jsemrau
Interesting to see that we (as humanity) have come to this point. We have
build formidable echo chambers where we measure our influence through the
currency of the "like" constantly reconfirming our existing believes and
dissent is only one unfollow away.

[https://www.wired.com/2016/11/filter-bubble-destroying-
democ...](https://www.wired.com/2016/11/filter-bubble-destroying-democracy/)
[http://www.vox.com/policy-and-
politics/2016/11/18/13665938/f...](http://www.vox.com/policy-and-
politics/2016/11/18/13665938/fake-news-pepsi)

